# I need a friend



## Sweetgirl19120 (Sep 8, 2016)

I need a friend to talk to and just cry to. Im so depressed with my life. Just feeling like I hate my life sometimes. I feel so alone! No one to talk to vent. I have so much bottled up.......i actually cried and just couldn't breathe. I have a hard time just telling people my pain. My family brothers suck....they are so far away doing them. My dad kicked me out once I turned 18. I have a wonderful son who brings me so much happiness but so much worry and sadness he was diagnosed with ASD this year after I found out I was pregnant again. Went for my ultrasound baby looks to have scoliosis and club foot. Im worried there might be more. I pray there is nothing more. I always feel like I fail as a mom at love. I just feel so alone and angry. I ask God why things always happens to me and to the people I love. My mom died of cancer when I was young...my dad kinda raised me to be stuck at home. He never gave **** about me. Me n brothers ate bread and ketchup for breakfast...n I had to steal food from neighbors just to eat. My dad all he didwas spend money on *****s. I sometimes feel like I have no purpose at all. I am only living now just for my son and my upcoming daughter. I just have so much pain.....n no one to talk to...I am living with my sons and daughter dad. I hate our relationship he puts me down! He is always out the door. I never can talk to him he always has something very negative to say. Or call me stupid.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Get an abortion and start using protection.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I am sorry you went through all that. Feel free to message me!


----------



## FluffyHAT (Sep 8, 2016)

If 19120 is you zip we are like neighbors ^_^ i have a family pass to the zoo if you wanna go that cheers people up


----------

